# AAU Karate 12/10/06



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Dec 29, 2006)

We just came back from the AAU Karate Tournament. 6 of us went & we took 7 silver medals. Im so proud of everybody that my head cant fit thru the door. I won 2 medals in the old mans division in kata & kobudo. Its the 1st time I did Bo. I worked my butt off on that Bo form & I felt good because I did not make any mistakes. The 48 yr. old guy from TKD, Tom (who trained with me for about 2 mos. now) won one in kumite. Tom lost to a 6th deg. Black belt in his 2nd tournament ever. The red belt, Josh from TKD who came with me from my friends Dojang won one in kumite in the 17/18 yr. old, advanced div. he lost to a black belt national champ. Steve my brown belt won 1 ea. in kumite & kata in the advanced division. My son Ben, a purple belt, won 1 in kumite. He knocked out a green belt with a mawashi geri to the solar plexus & beat a black belt. Tournaments can be very crazy. Ben folded up this green belt so that he took about 5 mins. To recover & didnt even get a point for it. When I said He should get a point for that. his family & friends asked me why. I responded Because he hit him with a clean shot thats why! That same green belt won the div. Isnt that nuts? Anyway it doesnt matter because I told Ben Look, if it was a real fight there would not have been any referee to give him 5 mins. to recover. The important thing is he discovered his gyaku zuki & he admitted that he should also be doing kata.
The martial arts are so wild sometimes. After the tournament I went home, took a shower & went straight to a wedding. Wow, talk about culture shock. One minute Im in the middle of the chaos of a tournament & the next minute Im in this really fancy wedding dressed in a monkey suit. I feel like a fish out of water. Then I find out this 23 yr. old girl, black belt wants to go back into training & she wants to train with me. Then my wife, who hasnt worked out with me for 2 years, says to me that if Rachel comes then she is going to come back too. My wife was a yellow belt on the verge of becoming a green belt when she quit. Now tell me the martial arts arent nuts. Im lovin it though. I took some pictures & I will try to post them. Talk about interesting! Thanks for putting up with my rambling nonsense.  Anybody else got tourney stories?  Happy New Year.
Sensei Tom


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad to see you had a wonderful time and yes you are right Tournaments can be very hectic


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your group.  Tournament rules vary but it seems maybe it was a excessive contact issue.  Just always remember if they say little to mid contact its a fine line.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats to you, seems like you all did very well. I have never entered a taurnament before, so i wouldn't know on that aspect...something i have always wanted to do though.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I agree that point karate has little to do with reality. The competition part does motivate me to be in the best shape I can possibly be in though. So for me it works well for my motivation. It also exposes us to more varied styles & techniques. One other benefit can be facing the unknown & facing fear. Believe it or not most people are more afraid of looking bad, being embarrassed even more than taking a beating.  Even if you only enter kata, breaking, self defense or weapons it is still a challenge.  When you face your fears & overcome them you have grown. Sometimes point karate is the closest thing you can get to a real fight 'legally'. I come from NY & I have seen competitors enter tournaments for one & only one purpose - to break your jaw. The hell with the points. You never know who you are facing or what his motives are. Deal with these fears & it might help you on the street.  Again these are some of the things that I get out tournaments. Other people may have different reasons.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------

